# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  نجاح زراعة الخلايا الجذعية

## المحمدي

نجاح زراعة الخلايا الجذعية

----------


## hng2

شكراً جزيلاً على الملف .. حقيقة حصلت فيه معلومات مهمة ... لأني مهتم بهذا الموضوع 

تحياتي لك

----------

